# ID app store iPad



## laumarie (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

tout d'abord toutes mes excuses si cette question a déjà été posée.

Je voudrais savoir où modifier l ID de connexion appstore sur Ipad, en effet j'ai l'ipad d'un ami qui pose soucis a chaque fois que sa femme veut télécharger une app c'est le compte de monsieur et son Id qui sont demandés, comment modifier ça(et y mettre celui de madame). Je sais qu on peut le faire, je l'ai déjà fait mais...je ne sais plus comment


----------



## Larme (25 Avril 2012)

_Réglages/Store_


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2012)

Application réglages -> vers le bas : STORE puis tu clic sur l'identifiant et tu te laisses guider.


----------

